# Clutch/brake pedal question



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking at getting into a 66-67 LeMans/Tempest and most I've seen have PG transmissions. I'm a die hard "4 speed in a hot rod" guy. I see the pedals were changed from 66 to 67 to accommodate the larger diameter of the collapsible steering columns. My question is, If I were to get a pedal assembly from a 67, is the hanger/mount the same for both years ? If not exactly identical, will it still bolt in either year and fit/function, even though it isn't "correct" in a 66 ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'66 and '67 are basically identical. You won't have a problem. I agree with the whole "4-on-the-floor-with-a-big-chrome-stick" mantra. Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> '66 and '67 are basically identical. You won't have a problem. I agree with the whole "4-on-the-floor-with-a-big-chrome-stick" mantra. Good luck.
> Jeff


:agree

I have a manual brake pedal assembly if you need one. I don't have the clutch assembly.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> '66 and '67 are basically identical. You won't have a problem. I agree with the whole "4-on-the-floor-with-a-big-chrome-stick" mantra. Good luck.
> Jeff


Thanks, Jeff
If ya can't yank the stick and make the tires bark, it just ain't fun........:cheers



05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> I have a manual brake pedal assembly if you need one. I don't have the clutch assembly.


I have a lead on an unmolested assembly but if it falls thru, I'll get back to ya.


----------

